# [RISOLTO] Problema accesso gdm

## UnoSD

Salve a tutti,

ho un problema: se accedo da terminale con un utente e avvio startx, parte tutto il de tranquillamente e senza problemi; se invece avvio il demone xdm (che contiene le impostazioni per avviare gdm) parte la schermata di login, mi loggo con successo e passa allo sfondo personale dell'utente senza mostrare altro (ne gnome-panel, ne nautilus). (Con un nuovo utente non da problemi)

Grazie per le eventuali risposte.Last edited by UnoSD on Thu Jun 30, 2011 9:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *UnoSD wrote:*   

>  (Con un nuovo utente non da problemi)
> 
> 

 

allora non è un porblema.

evidentemente il tuo utente principale ha qualche configurazione compromessa.

cancella (magari dopo un backup) i file nascosti del tuo utente principale (quelli con il percorso ~/.* ) e riavvia il server grafico.

il fenomeno dovrebbe scomparire.

----------

## UnoSD

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> evidentemente il tuo utente principale ha qualche configurazione compromessa.

 

Questo penso si possa definire un "problema".

 *Quote:*   

> cancella (magari dopo un backup) i file nascosti del tuo utente principale (quelli con il percorso ~/.* ) e riavvia il server grafico.
> 
> il fenomeno dovrebbe scomparire.

 

Già so di poterlo risolvere così ma volevo evitare proprio questo.

----------

## djinnZ

se non hai trovato indizi nei log;  fai un backup, azzeri e ripristini un poco alla volta così isoli il file di configurazione compromesso.

Quando lo hai trovato vedi se ti serve (e cerchi di correggerlo "a manina" per fortuna in genere sono  flat o xml) o ti basta quello ricreato.

----------

## UnoSD

Speravo fosse un problema conosciuto ed evitavo di fare questo lavoraccio!!

Vabbè, ora mi adopero!

Per log tu intendi /var/log/gdm/:0.log e/o /var/log/Xorg.0.log, vero? (Se si purtroppo non c'è nessun aiuto...)

----------

## UnoSD

Ok, dopo ore di fatica e prove ho trovato il problema! Era .drmc che conteneva ancora Language=it_IT...

----------

## djinnZ

Ti ricordo di aggiungere il [risolto] ed all'uopo mi abbandono alla risatina del buon Muttley.

----------

## UnoSD

Giusto, dimenticavo!  :Wink: 

----------

